# Rock-Hard Confectioner's (Icing) Sugar-HELP!



## fbacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello!

In an attempt to make "vanilla sugar" ("Vanille Zucker" in German) for use in Viennese torten out of confectioner's/icing sugar, I have wound up with 3 Tahitian vanilla beans encased in 3 rock-hard cylinders of cementlike confectioner's/icing sugar, despite having sealed each canister air tight. 

In Europe, one can usually buy "Vanille Zucker" ready-made in packets (Dr. Oetkar is the usual brand). I know how to soften brown/pieces sugar which has hardened by warming it in a low oven, but is there a way to re-pulverise confectioner's/icing sugar? I'd hate to waste either the sugar or the top-quality vanilla beans. Incidentally, I do not live in a humid area, so this is particularly surprising.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

fbäcker


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Try throwing in a piece of bread. It works for brown sugar, it should work for this too.


----------



## fbacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Will this work once the sugar is _already_ rock-hard?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have used this method to make brick-like brown sugar back into soft, usable sugar. Put a slice of fresh bread in the container and close it back up. In a day or two just enough moisture will wick out of the bread to soften up the sugar. Good luck.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try using a cheese grater to re-powder your sugar.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, the bread method should work with sugar that is _already_ rock hard.

Just leave the bread in for about two to three days and see how it is...

In the future, consider putting the sugar in a sealed heavy duty freezer zip lock bag and then inside a jar with a tight lid.

Even if you don't think you live in a humid area, there can be moisture in the air from many things, including rain, just enough for the sugar to absorb.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Here is my fear, the bread has yeast and the sugar is confectioners. I am thinking the sugar may liquify with the introduction of the enzymes and active molds. do not leave it for more than3 days and use it up fast. 
honestly, a box grater is a beautiful thing.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

That said, consider boiling a clean damp sponge (or piece of one) and ringing out most of it in a clean towel, then put it in the jar/container...

What type of container is it? If it's something like a pickle jar, grating might not be an option.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

When I worked at Whole Foods and used Florida Crystals sugar, we'd often get in a whole 50# bag hard as a brick. I would knock it up a bit to turn it into big rocks then dump it in the storage container. Then cover the top with a damp cloth and put the lid on. At least the top portion was ready to use by the end of the day. Sometimes I'd have to re-dampen the cloth halfway through.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have the same trouble with Florida Crystals, but I just rub the stuff through a big sieve. Takes a couple of minutes, but the sugar comes out great. I really like that stuff, but it makes yucky looking simple syrup.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Big Hat, I had to do the damp cloth thing when the WHOLE BAG of sugar turned into a rock. When it's mildly hard, I was able to sieve, but often, 3/4 - the full bag was one complete solid brick. I'd beat the **** out of it to break it into smaller pieces so I could get it in the bin. THEN use the damp rag. THEN I'd still have to sieve it. You're right: UGLY SYRUP. Hahahaha.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If memory serves me right D I love that quote)
starch is added to icing sugar as a preventative of hardening icing sugar. I guess some countries use more or less starch in their formula but would adding more help fbäcker in the future? Just a suggestion/question, I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## hildijo (Jun 17, 2013)

When I had rock hard icing sugar, I put the core of an apple in the container and - voila - soft icing/powered sugar in a day or so


----------



## junaid (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi

I uploaded a picture of a biscuit which I want to ice. I need help to make icing sugar that is rock hard. Thus, if anyone knows of a recipe for rock hard icing for biscuits. Please help me out


----------

